
Penney's game - alxndr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penney%27s_game
======
alxndr
h/t to jordigh, interesting
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10938550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10938550)

